# First Macro Shots



## Bl00dworm (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks. The G12 must be a few years old now, pretty sure they're up to a g15 or something. For our purposes it's a great camera, and the raynox turns it into a neat little package for my fishy shots. 

These were taken with tank lights only. I'm tossing up an extension lead and external flash for above tank, as I'd love a faster shutter speed. Not sure if anyone uses a similar setup?


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice pics!


----------



## JeniceMendosa (Oct 30, 2013)

The pics look pretty great.


----------



## Bl00dworm (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks folks. I especially like the bristlenose one, although its a shame the male was a bit camera shy. His forest of bristles would make for an awesome pic.


----------

